# e36 BMW 328 Cream Interior Detail



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

*BMW e36 328 cabriolet - Interior Detail*

Having previously seen this car a couple of weeks back, I knew what I was in for. The cream carpets were stained, oily and next to ruined. The leather seats were cracked, dirty and blotchy. So much so, that I wasn't sure what to expect on the clean up.

*Product and Process*

•	De-clutter
•	Hoover surface debris
•	Begin working the rear leather seats (removed..)
•	The days pushing, so, start on the carpets to allow plenty of time to dry
•	Remove both drivers and passenger seats
•	Vac/Clean/Extract carpets
•	Continue working leather
•	De-dust/wipe-clean dashboard and trim
•	Cleanse wooden shiny bits

-	Megs APC
-	AutoSmart G101
-	Gliptone Liquid Leather + Conditioner
-	Zaino #9 Leather Cleaner
-	Zaino #10 Leather Conditioner
-	Furniture Clinic Leather Cleaner
-	AutoGlym Interior Shampoo
-	VAX6131

*Pictures and Process*
















































































So, de-cluttering the car, I'm left with this little load:










Carpets now showing their true condition:



















First though, I'm going to work some leather.. Loaded with everything in my armoury, I remove and tackle the rear seats. Notice there are several quite bad stains/patches throughout.

After removal: (it was like a beach under there, so much sand!(?))



















One side of the rear section:



















50/50's



















Although an obvious difference was made, the darker stains and soiling remained. Nothing I tried would budge them. Might have to come back this later….

Rear plastics and trim cleaned with G101 whilst accessible.










Passenger rear footwell ready to be worked:










G101 down, agitated, two passes with water and several further passes extracting. Results weren't bad. Some heavily soiled areas required more hand attention but, unable to fully remove. (rust stains, oil etc)

Passenger Seat removed to make life easier.



















Water after passenger side:










Not perfect, but a lot better.



















(*note the stains.)

Sometime later, my attention is drawn to the drivers side.



















Hoovered:










Switched to Megs APC..










Scrubbed. Cleaned and extracted.




























50/50 on seats:









Dirty leather:









'Clean' leather:









Door handle before:









After:


















Swirls!









Everything put back together, a couple more hovering sessions and then the dashboard/centre-console cleaned and dusted.





































4 hours 58 minutes later:










If I were to say I enjoyed this one, I'd be lying. :thumb:

Thanks for reading.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

what an improvement...great work :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rather you than me fella!!


Stunning turnaround :thumb: 

Megs APC working well on the cream carpets too - better than G101 in this particular instance?


Top work mate :thumb:


-Chris


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice job, my friend.
I hate that sort of work as well. Some people don't give a damn about their cars..... except for what the badge is on the front of it.

Its a fine clean-up though. Did you try some solvent on oil-stains on the carpet? Sometimes oily stains become permanent... the carpets are a type of nylon which is derived from crude oil, so it basically welcomes oil-stains with open arms! That's why they need to be cleaned off immediately.


----------



## julian (Dec 19, 2008)

great job, curious what the owner thought never cleaning the car...


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> Megs APC working well on the cream carpets too - better than G101 in this particular instance?


Ta again Chris.

I went with the G101 in the first instance as I remember the APC foams up quite a bit.. sometimes causing the VAX to overflow! 

Upon trial and error though, it didn't overflow and, did deliver the results :thumb: Can we get G101 to foam at all?!



BrianS said:


> Nice job, my friend.
> I hate that sort of work as well. Some people don't give a damn about their cars..... except for what the badge is on the front of it.
> 
> Its a fine clean-up though. Did you try some solvent on oil-stains on the carpet? Sometimes oily stains become permanent... the carpets are a type of nylon which is derived from crude oil, so it basically welcomes oil-stains with open arms! That's why they need to be cleaned off immediately.


Thanks Brian.

Solvent, I didn't no. Like what? What can you recommend?



julian said:


> great job, curious what the owner thought never cleaning the car...


In the chaps defense Julian, he has only had the car for three weeks now. Hoping to keep it in tip top shape with booking it in with me at regular intervals.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work, fantastic result :thumb:

That car was disgusting, what's more it's a convertable, it was all on show when the roof was down, amazing?


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Cracking job, that why I am put off buying a car with a light coloured interior, although they look great they are easily stained. Would it be worth putting some fabric protector over the carpets when finished to give some protection against remarking?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking good mate. What was the furniture clinic cleaner like?


----------



## trz (Mar 28, 2007)

great turnaroud!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work there, well done


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great work Jim, and lovely pics as always mate. How long did you spend on this out of interest?



paddy328 said:


> looking good mate. What was the furniture clinic cleaner like?


I've used their bits. I have the whole clean, balm and protect kit. Really impressed with it all. The cleaner lifted alot of dirt and the whole process reduced the shineyness of my 60k nappa leather seats. Really chuffed :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Great turn around there, that is the only downfall to have a light colour interior, but defently looking a 100 times better now, as you say there are area's which need to be re-visited, overall a dramatic improvement :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That is one very big improvement, it was outrageous before.....to me the carpets looked mouldy?

I hope the owner was more than happy with your work?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking turn around there cheif!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb job there do you wanna do mine? :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats a great turnaround.
Ive been looking at how to clean leather ... which products did you use out of the ones in the picture ?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> Cracking job, that why I am put off buying a car with a light coloured interior, although they look great they are easily stained. Would it be worth putting some fabric protector over the carpets when finished to give some protection against remarking?


You're not wrong, its totally put me off having a light coloured interior.. Although it'd be a different story (IE, it would never be allowed to get that bad..) it would still be lots of effort in the up-keep.

Fabric protector, yep - I don't see why not.



paddy328 said:


> looking good mate. What was the furniture clinic cleaner like?


Thanks Paddy.

As JBR09 states, its pretty good stuff. Easy on via the spray head and a good wipe/aggitate with a small brush and wipe off. Lifted the surface dirt but nothing I had was able to shift the more stubborn stains.



MadOnVaux! said:


> That is one very big improvement, it was outrageous before.....to me the carpets looked mouldy?
> 
> I hope the owner was more than happy with your work?


In places chap they were.. Furry! Stomach turning stuff sometimes but was made light work with a few brushes and the VAX.

Owner was very pleased


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

JBR09 said:


> Great work Jim, and lovely pics as always mate. How long did you spend on this out of interest?


4 hours 58 minutes 



nudda said:


> Thats a great turnaround.
> Ive been looking at how to clean leather ... which products did you use out of the ones in the picture ?


If I'm honest, I tried them all. Each in different areas. If one wasn't able to lift the heavier soiled areas I'd try another one.. Out of the three cleaners (liquid leather, Zaino #9 and the Furniture Clinic), I'd say the Furniture Clinic did the best job (although to be fair, #9 was running low and was unable to use much (it itself is pretty good))

Hoping to look into the LTT Systems soon. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, thats a huge improvement


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work Jim. Good effort on removing all the seats etc too! I know it's quite often the easiest way, but not many customers would be too impressed if I started ripping their interiors out I don't think!

I find G101 to be more effective than the Megs APC in general, however, I do sometimes use Megs APC on filthy leather when normal cleaners just aren't cutting it, as it does say that it's safe to use on leather :thumb:

Solvent wise, the only thing I tend to use is Autosmart Dry Cleaning fluid - essentially clutch and brake cleaner!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jim, another cracking write up matey.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Some really good results there... I had to do the exact same thing with my white leather interior in my E36!!!!

What a terrible state to have a car in....

Well done!

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Jim, that leather was minging!:doublesho great work with the vax too


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Nice work Jim. Good effort on removing all the seats etc too! I know it's quite often the easiest way, but not many customers would be too impressed if I started ripping their interiors out I don't think!


Easier than I originally thought.. The seats weigh a tonne! Much heavier than I anticipated. It was left with me to do what means possible to bring it up - didn't impose too much trouble. 



Rich H said:


> I find G101 to be more effective than the Megs APC in general, however, I do sometimes use Megs APC on filthy leather when normal cleaners just aren't cutting it, as it does say that it's safe to use on leather :thumb:
> 
> Solvent wise, the only thing I tend to use is Autosmart Dry Cleaning fluid - essentially clutch and brake cleaner!


Useful to know that, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what attachment did you use on the vax to do the stripes Jim?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> what attachment did you use on the vax to do the stripes Jim?


THIS attachment. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jim W said:


> THIS attachment. :thumb:


ah ha! if only i asked earlier, i could of had a go at doing them oh well, i'll bear it in mind for next time, thanks Jim:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Failing that, a stiff brush, ice-scraper, Burtons Club Cards :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What a state, but top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Jim and a little different to just be doing the interior but it's clear it needed the time spent on it..........:thumb:

Can't believe you took the seats out........:doublesho

I have used the Gliptone items once before and the Leather Cleaner is awesome and the best I have used and looks like you had some good success with it.........:thumb:

You doing the exterior at a later date, paintwork looks pretty bad.......:doublesho


----------



## harry007 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautifully done...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice transformation Jim, I hate doing interiors, so full credit to you.:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Jim looks much better:thumb:


----------



## VW Grimsby (Jan 29, 2008)

Cracking job! Whats the make and model of the wet vac you used on the job?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! what a turnaround mate! :argie:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work Jim and a little different to just be doing the interior but it's clear it needed the time spent on it..........:thumb:
> 
> Can't believe you took the seats out........:doublesho
> 
> ...


It was originally booked for a two day turnaround.. Get what I can done in said time-frame. (fully cleansed, paint correction etc) but, this was called off due to it having a possible full respray. *shrugs*

TBH.. after the interior, I was pleased I didn't have to start all over again.. fire up the Karcher, pre-mix some snowfoam and yeah, from the beginning! It's a shame it's having a respray though, I'm sure it could be turned around quite nicely. Some areas, yes, some are in need of some paint. BUT, from previous PTG readings, it's had lots of paint in the past already.

Will keep you informed on this one - still want to get my hands onto it again :thumb:



VW Grimsby said:


> Cracking job! Whats the make and model of the wet vac you used on the job?












*VAX 6131*.

Not a bad bit of kit. (Purchased off EBaY for ~£95)


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Good news.

Message from the owner:

"Hi there, just had a quote for a respray.... Maybe a good polish is in order!?"

Damn right. It's going to be TOUGH. BUT, it really will be turned around.. 'Epic', some might even say :thumb:

*watch this space*

A few current exterior shots:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice one Jim, look forward to your write up:thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Superb results! Looks a million times better! :thumb: 

I know how you feel about cream leather - looks great, but mix dark jeans, kids, chocolate, and all that sh1t that was in there and you have your work cut out.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Jim :thumb: 

Awesome, you have some serious staying power and achieved a sensational result given what you started with. Looks very similar to the inside of the kids taxi  but thats another story. 

Great work, I now know who to come to when I cant get my hide clean :lol:

Mike & Jr:wave:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

So that was really disgusting, nice result!


----------



## LCCoolH (May 18, 2009)

The hard work paid off!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

LCCoolH said:


> The hard work paid off!


It did(!), however, the following weekend the owner brought a new e36 M3 interior, white with blue piping (which is very nice...!) so my lot ended up on EBay!

Still, nice and clean for the sale atleast


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

nice work Jimbob


----------

